# Windows 7 et bootcamp: luminosité de l'écran...



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Salut all,

Bon après avoir installé windows 7 sur bootcamp, je suis dans l'incapacité de régler la luminosité de l'écran de mon iMac 20"

J'ai bien essayé de le faire avec les touches du clavier mac mais rien n'y fait, ça ne fonctionne pas... L'écran est beaucoup trop lumineux...

Rien non plus en passant par le panneau de configuration, et les propriétés d'affichage...

Quelqu'un a une piste ?


----------



## mkiii (3 Février 2010)

Clique droit sur l'icone BootCamp ( celle du milieu sur ma capture ) > _Tableau de bord BootCamp..._ > _Luminosité_


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2010)

mkiii a dit:


> Clique droit sur l'icone BootCamp ( celle du milieu sur ma capture ) > _Tableau de bord BootCamp..._ > _Luminosité_


Et si tu es comme moi, même à zéro, t'en prendras plein les yeux (pour resté poli) et tu éviteras d'aller sur Bootcamp 

PS : Je teste actuellement des solutions de virtualisation qui respecte ma vue qui m'est fort chère


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas l'icone du milieu... pour l'installer je dois mettre le cd de mac os nan ?

ps: j'ai réussi quelques réglages mais pas top, en installant ATI catalyst control center et en allant dans la rubrique color (là on trouve les réglages luminosité et contraste) mais j'arrive pas à avoir des réglages optimum qui respectent les couleurs, et mes yeux à la fois...


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

sikko107 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'icone du milieu... pour l'installer je dois mettre le cd de mac os nan ?


L'icône en question ne s'est-elle pas logée dans la systray, en bas et à droite de l'écran par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Le systray, ce n'est pas ce que tu m'as montré en capture ?


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

Moi, je ne t'ai rien montré :rose:

La systray sous Win se trouve tout en bas et à droite de ton écran et contient, par exemple, l'heure ...etc...etc 

PS : C'est Mkiii qui t'a mis la capture d'écran


----------



## Scribard (6 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir ici

Après pas mal de recherches, je viens de trouver deux solutions à ce souci de luminosité excessive sous bootcamp.

Vous pouvez les trouver à cette adresse , la seconde est tout simplement parfaite !

Alors allez y, ça repose vraiment les yeux et ça évite les coups de soleil inutile derrière un écran over-éclairé


----------

